# Rogue STR-1 Pro Electric Sitar Guitar



## Chris (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Rogue-STR1-Pro-Electric-Sitar-Guitar?sku=519273







For $300, it's almost worth picking up just for the sake of curiosity alone.


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2007)

Fugly... but very interesting.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 15, 2007)

> Fugly...



+1 But cool idea


----------



## darren (Apr 15, 2007)

Again, further evidence that many of the people on this board have zero knowledge of anything prior to 1983. 

Those things have been around since the '60s. But a cheap Asian knock-off for $300? That could be fun. But it also has a tentency to get overused. I strongly disliked Vai's practice of layering electric sitar under almost anything clean he played back in the late '90s.


----------



## fathead (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, I've eyeballed one of those a few times in the last couple of months. Wonder what it would be like with a bunch of effects and feeding back. But at the same time if I were to try sitar I think the traditional one looks pretty cool.


----------



## stuz719 (Apr 15, 2007)

darren said:


> Again, further evidence that many of the people on this board have zero knowledge of anything prior to 1983.



I think Jerry Jones first made them in the 60's...


----------



## Nik (Apr 15, 2007)

I've always wanted to get one of these to noodle around on, but getting an electric sitar that's a bit more authentic would definitely be cooler:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2007)

a Rickensitar! badass


----------



## Ishan (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks alien!


----------



## AVH (Apr 15, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> I think Jerry Jones first made them in the 60's...


 
 
This is an almost identical copy of the Coral Electric Sitar, which was quite popular in the late 60's - 70's, with Danelectro lipstick pickups and a really odd, crinkled finish. I've played a couple of old ones, and they really sound good. Lots of fun, but the novelty wears thin fast.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, it's true, it's very strange, but i love to have one to play some space metal.


----------



## Aghorasilat (Apr 15, 2007)

Chris said:


> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Rogue-STR1-Pro-Electric-Sitar-Guitar?sku=519273
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those sound great but are very hard to keep in tune.

Santiago Dobles
www.myspace.com/aghora


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 15, 2007)

Nik said:


> I've always wanted to get one of these to noodle around on, but getting an electric sitar that's a bit more authentic would definitely be cooler:



Now THAT is what I call a scalloped fretboard.

I've been kind of looking at that Rogue for a couple years now, but I just haven't had it in me to spend the cash to try it out. I'd imagine you could put some good aftermarket lipsticks in there and have a pretty cool instrument.


----------



## stuz719 (Apr 16, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> This is an almost identical copy of the Coral Electric Sitar, which was quite popular in the late 60's - 70's, with Danelectro lipstick pickups and a really odd, crinkled finish. I've played a couple of old ones, and they really sound good. Lots of fun, but the novelty wears thin fast.



D'oh!

I'd forgotten that Jerry Jones made the reissues and that the originals were Corals...

I will go and listen to a copy of "Concert for Bangladesh" by way of self-punishment...


----------



## Aghorasilat (Apr 19, 2007)

darren said:


> Again, further evidence that many of the people on this board have zero knowledge of anything prior to 1983.
> 
> Those things have been around since the '60s. But a cheap Asian knock-off for $300? That could be fun. But it also has a tentency to get overused. I strongly disliked Vai's practice of layering electric sitar under almost anything clean he played back in the late '90s.



HAHAHAHAHAHA Well put. Those things have been around for a long ass time. There is a video of metheny using one and its very delicious sounding!

You can hear that thing on ever album Vai did up till Sex & religion.

He used it big time in Zappa others of prevention all the david lee stuff, and its all over Passion & Whorefare.


----------



## nogg (Apr 13, 2011)

I spoke with the guy who designed the Coral Sitar .. years ago .. 
He worked with Rogue to correct some of the flaws the Coral's had
and gave it his Blessings.. fyi


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 13, 2011)

This is an almost 4 years to the day bump. what the hell are you thinking?


----------

